# Yellow-and-black Argiope



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Not that I care for insects...especially spiders, but I've always
had a fondness for this large garden species of spider called the
yellow-and-black argiope. This lovely female was discovered outside
my mother-in-law's home yesterday and I couldn't resist snapping some
shots, she made a wonderful little model, lol. 

In the third picture you can see her feasting on a large grasshopper,
it was a very cool experience to see this LARGE graceful spider spin
it's web around the grasshopper after getting stuck in the web.


----------



## tinylily (Jul 23, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH but pretty glad she is in your country !!!! :faint:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool! Great shots!

I like spiders as long as they're not ON me.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Cool! Great shots!
> 
> I like spiders as long as they're not ON me.



Thanks!

I am completely in agreement with you on that one, LMAO!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so afraid of spiders. I can look at them from the picture or at a distance but if they move I run for the hills. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

poodlelover said:


> I am so afraid of spiders. I can look at them from the picture or at a distance but if they move I run for the hills. lol


I don't like em' either, they are fascinating to look at, but I would
prolly have had a panic attack if she had gotten on me....


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh I hate you, you take the best pics and mine always comes out blurred :banghead: My camera hates me, I swear


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Oh I hate you, you take the best pics and mine always comes out blurred :banghead: My camera hates me, I swear


LMAO! I use a pretty inexpensive camera at that, it only cost $200,
but it is a great little camera. It is a Nikon COOLPIX L12. 
...and I've also had a lot of practice with taking pictures. x.x


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy Moly....how big is that spider? If that's a grasshopper and it is bigger then the grasshopper....it must be a huge spider. Creepy.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Cardi2008 said:


> Holy Moly....how big is that spider? If that's a grasshopper and it is bigger then the grasshopper....it must be a huge spider. Creepy.


She was around 2-3 inches.


----------

